# Anyone use grooming powder? advice needed?



## Soupie

Unfortunately my request on another list just sparked a debate on whether talc is safe for human or cat use 

Soooooo I use Jerob products for my cats for bathing and styling those curls. One of my boys has a very very soft coat due to his Persian ancestry further back in his pedigree and his undercoat matts easily particularly when in he is in very full coat. I've been advised to use grooming powder but I am stuck as to what colour!

I was going to use the Jerob powder as I like their other products so much but he is not one colour but blue shaded - piccie attached below!










So for those who use powder would you use a light blue (his undercoat is a very very pale blue/creamy effect or is there a neutral colour you can use?

Help!!!


----------



## messyhearts

If those are white bits (can't tell cos of the shadowing in piccy) I wouldn't used coloured powder as white is very difficult to keep right.


----------



## Soupie

No they are not white but a creamy/pale blue ...... same colour as the roots of his darker blue body hair? so perhaps a creamy power?


----------



## Saikou

I wouldn't use powder unless you can guarantee getting every bit out of the coat, which is hard enough on a short hair, and I would imagine impossible on a long dense curly coat. Its just not worth the risk.

Having tried baby talc on a black   I can confirm it turns them blue for nearly a week!! So I would definitely avoid any white on a blue and blue on white/cream bits for the same reason.

What about some sort of non coloured grooming spray ? Show Silk do one that is supposed to detangle and not reduce volume. Not sure what it does to crinkles though.


----------



## Soupie

I've been told any form of detangling spray just makes the hair greasy  I've been recommended by others in the breed to use powder as they do but agree it is going to be a nightmare I think! Hmm I might have to experiment!

Unfortunately the matted look is not in - we could do that one easily enough 

Why oh why can't he have a coat like F's or Softee's which just curls beautifully and never knots :frown2:


----------



## Biawhiska

Sounds a nightmare. I obviously have no suggestions seeing as I don't have to do that sort of thing with mine, thank goodness! But hope you find something, as you say, experiment.


----------



## Saikou

I used a Show Silk finishing serum product on an ori (TICA show). It looked greasy I have to say, but you just put a tiny bit on your hands and then hand groomed the cat. Lovely shine on the coat, but not at all greasy, maybe their detangle spray is the same. Then again you could spend a small fortune trying out different products.

Baby powder does work well on a siamese coat, acting like a dry shampoo. However, having seen how long it hung around on a black coat, even after being rigorously brushed out several times, I wouldn't use it again. It does bring their coat up lovely though, and makes them smell gorgeous too.


----------



## carolmanycats

When you find out please let me know LOL as I have the same problem but this one doesn't even have that much Persian ancestry - but does, as you know!, bite :-(


----------



## Izzie999

carolmanycats said:


> When you find out please let me know LOL as I have the same problem but this one doesn't even have that much Persian ancestry - but does, as you know!, bite :-(


Hi,

I use Jerob but was advised against using any coloured ones as they really make a mess of coat, I use stardust powder which is white but there maybe a cream one which may work.

Good luck.

Izzie


----------



## Sugar

Have you thought of cornflour (from supermarket).
I have used on my cocker spaniels (black, black & tan and red) when they were shown as they tangled easy and needed to keep their coats long. It is silkier than baby talc so easier to remove and get a brush/comb through, though it's cheap so you could test a little area of the coat without spending out too much and then you will know whether a plain non coloured powder would work.
Be careful round the face though as with any powder.


----------



## Jen26

Sugar said:


> Have you thought of cornflour (from supermarket).
> I have used on my cocker spaniels (black, black & tan and red) when they were shown as they tangled easy and needed to keep their coats long. It is silkier than baby talc so easier to remove and get a brush/comb through, though it's cheap so you could test a little area of the coat without spending out too much and then you will know whether a plain non coloured powder would work.
> Be careful round the face though as with any powder.


Wow, if that works Genious:thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------

